# facing cancer as a body builder



## skylerman (Jun 21, 2018)

If anyone ever gets cancer look into Dr Mathias Rath L-Lysine vit C and Green Tea Study


----------



## BadGas (Jun 22, 2018)

Thats it.. You're gonna leave it at that.. 

Cmon bro.. give people more than that.. this is a very serious topic.. you gotta give us more than this.. 





skylerman said:


> If anyone ever gets cancer look into Dr Mathias Rath L-Lysine vit C and Green Tea Study


----------



## solidassears (Jun 22, 2018)

skylerman said:


> If anyone ever gets cancer look into Dr Mathias Rath L-Lysine vit C and Green Tea Study



Well that may be a start; but if you're in a fight for your life with BIG C; you gotta bring it all; everything you got and everything you can find if you're going to kick BigC's ass.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jun 25, 2018)

You should put more words about it.


----------



## Ocnbreeze (Jul 7, 2018)

The latest in cancer research involves using a drug that stops the cancer cells from taking in nutrients and they literaly starve to death. Still in the research stage. Saw this on the internet news.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Jul 23, 2018)

This caused the cancer cells to stop multiplying and die.


----------



## botamico (Jul 31, 2018)

I heard building your immune system up by vitamin C through iv was very effective.  Our body controls cancer cells on their own. It's when our immune system is compromised that problems evolved.  Check out John Bergman on youtube; he's been around on youtube for over a decade.


----------



## Derek Wilson (Aug 6, 2018)

For example, if someone had lung cancer they might diagnose them with bronchitis, asthma, pulmonary tuberculosis, or even a common cold.


----------

